# It's that time of year



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

Anyone been trout fishing in the bayous? I am looking foreward to spending a few cold mornings searching for a big speck on the fly rod. Last year I caught one 28 inches on my 5 wt.


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

i bet that was a great fight. plan on getting out there more with the flyrod this winter. need to start learning how to tie flies too.


----------



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

Start out with a clouser pattern on # 4 and #6 hooks. Tie them with dumbell eyes. Chart and white, red and white, brown and white, green and white, pink and white and evan white and white. Darker colers seem to work better for me this time of year. 

Good luck:letsdrink


----------



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

Don't forget # 2 hooks too


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

thanks. i got all the stuff. even bought a table last year just haven't gotten in there to start. clousers seem pretty simple to tie.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Which bayou?


----------



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

Holfmans Bayou in Gulf Breeze. The water is shallow and there is plenty of room for your backcast. Great fishing spot for trout and redfish.


----------



## dan (Oct 10, 2007)

http://flyfisherman.com/ftb/bobclouser/

Here is a good video to get you started on those clouser's. dan


----------

